# Childproof latch for a security screen door



## JenMacSanDiego (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello, this might sound like a dumb question, but I was wondering if they make any latches so children cannot open a security screen door from the inside? I'm moving soon into a new place, and the front door also has a security door on it. I want to be able to keep the interior door open to allow a breeze to come through, but keep the screen door shut. I know they make door latches for other doors (like sliding glass doors), but do they make them for security screen doors? The kind of doors that swing outwards (not inwards) from the house? Thanks.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

What about something like this? Or this?


----------



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

We have a wooden screen door on our poorch and have a simple galvanized hook and eye latch about 5 feet from the ground. Cheap and easy! I'm sure they can be installed on a metal door, but I really don't know.

Also, if the door leads out to steps and/or you have very young children, you may want to get a screen guard, like this. It's pretty easy to push through screens.


----------



## JenMacSanDiego (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies. The door is one of those wrought iron security screen doors, and it opens up to a second floor balcony. If I can find a lock where one part of it can be drilled into the door itself, that would be great. I'll try the ones you mentioned. I want to be able to have the interior door open during the summer to get a breeze coming through. However my 2 and a half year old son can reach (and unlock) deadbolts and knobs. He has done it before. The place I'm in right now just has a normal front door, and I installed a latch on it a while ago so he cannot let himself out. He has tried to, but it's way to high for him to reach, and of course that's the idea.


----------

